# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica > Garona >  Barranco de Casau

## sergi1907

Al salir de Vielha hice una parada en el pueblo de Casau, a unos dos kilómetros y me encontré con este río.

















Una vista de Vielha


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Sergi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  me estas haciendo sentir envidia sana, que paisajes tan bonitos hay por los pirineos, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

La combinación perfecta... ese color y que no le falte agua!!!!!!
Y le añades el noreste español y te sale un sitio donde dan unas ganas tremendas de ir o estar en éstos días de calor!!!
Muchas gracias y que paseos te metes amigo...

----------

